

Ask HN: Please review my most recent side project (cost behavior analysis) - hoop

I made this web app because I found doing cost behavior analysis for my managerial accounting homework very tedious and relatively time-consuming.<p>Cost behavior analysis is the process of dividing a mixed cost into its variable and fixed components (math: Finding the slope and y-intercept of a line or "m" and "b" in the equation y = mx + b)<p>This app is written in Python on the Tornado framework and makes use of numpy, matplotlib, and MongoDB.<p>What can I do to make this app easier to use and more useful?<p>The app:
http://apps.charleshooper.net/cost-behavior-analysis/<p>Sample analysis of my power bills:
http://apps.charleshooper.net/cost-behavior-analysis/results/4cd58f4399fda52f44000000/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable:

<http://apps.charleshooper.net/cost-behavior-analysis/>

[http://apps.charleshooper.net/cost-behavior-
analysis/results...](http://apps.charleshooper.net/cost-behavior-
analysis/results/4cd58f4399fda52f44000000/)

Personal grip - why do people not put these links in themselves?

~~~
hoop
A better question: Why doesn't HN automatically convert the URLs to links in
the first place?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
From the FAQ at <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

    
    
      > How do I make a link in a question? 
    
      > You can't. (This is to prevent people from using
      > this method as a way of submitting a link, but with
      > their comments in a privileged position at the top of
      > the page. If you want to submit a link with comments,
      > just submit it, then add a regular comment.)

~~~
hoop
Thanks!

